# ACS Assessment March 2018



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Creating new thread for March as I have submitted application on 05/03/2018


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Submitted ACS on 03/01/2018 - Currently with CO
PTE 1st attempt (S/W/R/L) - 85/80/90/77
PTE 2nd lined up for 13th March

I am currently eligible for 30 age points. Will cross the age limit by end of June and will be getting 25 points after that. Any chance I have the grant processed before June? ray2:

Also, if I get the ITA before June end, and apply for the grant in that timeframe, will the grant process consider my age crossover for final points? 

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi

I submitted my Assessment today (March 07,2018). more than 12 years experience. but have gap of 2 years within 10 years.

I too cross the the age limit by mid of June will get only 15 points after that.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

You are so close to get 20 points from English, hopefully 2nd time's a charm for you 

Good luck bud.

My first PTE test is on 03/04/2018


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

My application is with accessor today. In progress.


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

PJmask said:


> You are so close to get 20 points from English, hopefully 2nd time's a charm for you
> 
> Good luck bud.
> 
> My first PTE test is on 03/04/2018


Thanks buddy. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

ammahir said:


> My application is with accessor today. In progress.


Awesome! Moved to assessor in two days! 

Mine is still with the Case Officer.


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry bro. I gave wrong info. It is still with CO.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

That's awesome!

My application is still with CO!


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi guys! Joining the club.
Submitted my ACS today.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> Hi guys! Joining the club.
> Submitted my ACS today.


Goodluck bud! 

Keep us posted.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Subscribing as hoping to get my Emp Ref letter in next week, so expecting to submit ACS in this month on that basis. Can anyone please clarify whether one still needs to submit pay slips etc even if emp ref letter is provided on comp's letterhead? Based on the guidelines i see that its only needed in case of SD's or affidavits.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

sdpkm said:


> Subscribing as hoping to get my Emp Ref letter in next week, so expecting to submit ACS in this month on that basis. Can anyone please clarify whether one still needs to submit pay slips etc even if emp ref letter is provided on comp's letterhead? Based on the guidelines i see that its only needed in case of SD's or affidavits.


That is right - Payslips are not required if the ref letter is signed by HR.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Subscribing as hoping to get my Emp Ref letter in next week, so expecting to submit ACS in this month on that basis. Can anyone please clarify whether one still needs to submit pay slips etc even if emp ref letter is provided on comp's letterhead? Based on the guidelines i see that its only needed in case of SD's or affidavits.


On ACS assessment guidelines stated that only employers reference letter on company letterhead needed.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

PJmask said:


> On ACS assessment guidelines stated that only employers reference letter on company letterhead needed.


Yes - i have just crosschecked on ACS, following is what is applicable in case of SDs (Page 13). 

_All third party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include *one of the following* as supporting evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates_


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

Guys, just an update. My application moved to "with assessor" today. Took about 12 days since in filed the application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

I got an email from ACS to get attestation for all the pages in my ref letter.
Will re-upload tonight. Glad that the CO has looked through my docs already and hope it goes through faster from here.


----------



## Fonfeng (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi,

Joining the thread as I submitted my skill assessment application to ACS for 261313 - Software Engineer on 3/3/2018 and status changed to case officer on 5/3/2018. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone!
__________________
261313 - Software Engineer
PTE 1st attempt: 10/02/2018 (L/R/S/W) - 79/79/90/74
ACS Submitted: 03/03/2018 - with "Case Officer" 05/03/2018
PTE 2nd attempt on 21/03/2018


----------



## immi.go (Mar 14, 2018)

ACS for ICT Business Analyst [to claim 5 points for Spouse]- Applied on 12-Mar; Moved to CO on 14-Mar.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hi All,
Getting ready to apply for ACS this month hence joining.. i have to go with the self employed approach.. was checking if somebody can provide a format for the SD cause i have the incorporation/company registration document, invoices, reference letter mentioning the start date end dates and SOW from the client with whom i have the contract, pay slips from my company.. this only thing is holding up my application please share the experience or point me to a person to whom i can reach out.... thanks in advance.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hi All,
> Getting ready to apply for ACS this month hence joining.. i have to go with the self employed approach.. was checking if somebody can provide a format for the SD cause i have the incorporation/company registration document, invoices, reference letter mentioning the start date end dates and SOW from the client with whom i have the contract, pay slips from my company.. this only thing is holding up my application please share the experience or point me to a person to whom i can reach out.... thanks in advance.



There is no specific format as such. Just make sure whoever is writing SD for you, should include how he or she knows you and their designation with your roles and responsibilities clearly mentioned including date of joining and date of leaving with your designation. Few people got their SD written on a stamp paper and I got it written on a simple word document. I also added my Lead's Paystub (Just to prove he has higher designation than I had) and his copy of passport (obviously, got everything attested). 

Let me know if you have any more questions. Can't share my SD though for obvious reasons.


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

ammahir said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my Assessment today (March 07,2018). more than 12 years experience. but have gap of 2 years within 10 years.
> 
> ...


//We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.//


Today case office asking me for detailed reference letter from one employer. I am facing difficulty to get the detailed reference letter from them. Can I get Statutory Declaration from old colleague, who worked as HR. Will they accept?

Thanks


----------



## Fonfeng (Mar 14, 2018)

Fonfeng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Joining the thread as I submitted my skill assessment application to ACS for 261313 - Software Engineer on 3/3/2018 and status changed to case officer on 5/3/2018. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



I just heard back from ACS asking a certified copy of my passport which I didn't make it certified in the first place. Luckily, I sorted out everything in an hour and uploaded the certified copy and updated my application. I hope it's helpful for the ones who didn't apply yet or applied with an uncertified copy.


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted for the ACS assessment yesterday on 14/03/2018 via an agent. My PTE score on first attempt (S/W/R/L: 90/76/75/81). 
Planning for the second attempt on 05 April 2018. 

ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for my ACS Skill assessment yesterday (14/03/2018) for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

My PTE Score on first attempt (S/W/R/L: 90/76/75/81). Planning for my second attempt on 05 April 2018.

ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
ACS Submitted: 14/03/2018


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my ACS Skill assessment yesterday (14/03/2018) for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> 
> ...


All the best for the second attempt and for ACS...


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> There is no specific format as such. Just make sure whoever is writing SD for you, should include how he or she knows you and their designation with your roles and responsibilities clearly mentioned including date of joining and date of leaving with your designation. Few people got their SD written on a stamp paper and I got it written on a simple word document. I also added my Lead's Paystub (Just to prove he has higher designation than I had) and his copy of passport (obviously, got everything attested).
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions. Can't share my SD though for obvious reasons.


Thanks for the reply jason..This would be a self declaration which is clubbed with incorporation document or certificate confirm i own the company and i am the only employee.. followed by invoices.. RNR from the client on the letter head mentioning the dates and hours i work.. client SOW's.. company tax doc.. my tax doc .. business bank statement..my company payslips..

So you still think that i need to get SD written by somebody who has to mention all details about how they know me and stuff ... or i can self declare and get it notarized and attach all documents which i just mentioned above... its a kind request if you could put the template of the SD remove all your details and specific it would save a lot of time for me..thanks in advance for the support


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

My application moved to " With Assessor " this morning, applied on 05/03/2018


----------



## Vaasu414 (Mar 10, 2018)

ammahir said:


> //We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.//
> 
> 
> Today case office asking me for detailed reference letter from one employer. I am facing difficulty to get the detailed reference letter from them. Can I get Statutory Declaration from old colleague, who worked as HR. Will they accept?
> ...


Hi, I think you try to find a colleague (preferably your senior manager level) to give colleague declaration. It's pretty standard format which gives details of your roles & responsibilities. Remember, it's not self declaration and get it notarized. Along with this document, add your service letter/relieving letter or payslips. This should solve your case. Check for the ACS site for more clear information.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Thanks for the reply jason..This would be a self declaration which is clubbed with incorporation document or certificate confirm i own the company and i am the only employee.. followed by invoices.. RNR from the client on the letter head mentioning the dates and hours i work.. client SOW's.. company tax doc.. my tax doc .. business bank statement..my company payslips..
> 
> 
> 
> So you still think that i need to get SD written by somebody who has to mention all details about how they know me and stuff ... or i can self declare and get it notarized and attach all documents which i just mentioned above... its a kind request if you could put the template of the SD remove all your details and specific it would save a lot of time for me..thanks in advance for the support




I am really sorry, I have no idea how to get an SD when you own a company. Why don’t you call ACS?


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi All, i have managed to get an emp ref letter on company letter head, however this only 1 letter i have got for my 9+ years of exp in same organisation. Additionally i have worked from onsite locations and currently onsite as well, however the letter refers my base location which is an Indian city itself and no mention of my onsite assignment. Since I will be getting it all certified and attested in country where I am living currently, do you think it would cause any issue?

I have quoted the letter content and format as below. Please advise. 



> *TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN*
> This is to certify that Mr. *<MY NAME>* is a regular and full-time employee (40 Hours per week) bearing employee code *<MY EMP CODE>* is employed in *<MY COMPANY NAME>* since *XX-Aug-2008* on a *<MY JOB ROLE>*) job role. His base work location is *<INDIAN CITY NAME>*(India).
> 
> *His duties, roles and responsibilities are as mentioned below:*
> ...


----------



## shrutig288 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to mention new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Hi All, i have managed to get an emp ref letter on company letter head, however this only 1 letter i have got for my 9+ years of exp in same organisation. Additionally i have worked from onsite locations and currently onsite as well, however the letter refers my base location which is an Indian city itself and no mention of my onsite assignment. Since I will be getting it all certified and attested in country where I am living currently, do you think it would cause any issue?
> 
> I have quoted the letter content and format as below. Please advise.
> 
> ...


Option-1:
If possible try to get letter in below format so that it covers your all work locations. Importantly split experience for each country while filling the online ACS application and attach same reference letter in all episodes as employer is same and responsibilities also same.
This is to certify that Mr. *<MY NAME>* is a regular and full-time employee (40 Hours per week) bearing employee code *<MY EMP CODE>* is employed in *<MY COMPANY NAME>* since *XX-Aug-2008* on a *<MY JOB ROLE>*) job role at following locations.
Table format
col-1:Role
col-2:duration
col-3:location
Option-2:
If its not possible to get new letter you can split experience while filling online application and attach same reference letter currently you have in all episodes and ensure attaching additional supporting documents like deputation letter and pay stubs for each location. It wont be a problem as employer is same and only location is different. Nothing much difference unless you have experience in Australia. Hope it helps.
Please note that this is my suggestion only and you are solely responsible for your final decision.


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

shrutig288 said:


> Hi all, I have got a promotion after submitting my ACS application, result awaited. Should I inform them or will it be fine to mention new designation in EOI. Please if someone could guide me, thanks


Its all depends on time of your application.If your application is at initial stage it would be better to inform them along with attachment of your promotion letter and effective date and no change in responsibilities. Even you dont send email also should not be a problem as you are with same employer and ACS will assess your experience till the date you submitted your application. Hope it helps.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*ACS document Submission*

Hi, I am planning to apply under 261312 developer programmer.
for work experience, do we need to submit the experience letter from HR for different countries where one has worked. Because, it application process it says so.
In my case, I have 1.5 month's work experience at client location outside India and then I came back. So do I need to show another letter stating my country of stay there and another for India ?
Kindly let me know if somebody is doing so. Most of my seniors who applied for PR last year, didnt show that experience. They've just shown the same roles & responsibilities under India location.

Please clarify. T:fingerscrossed:hanks.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

goal2019 said:


> Option-1:
> If possible try to get letter in below format so that it covers your all work locations. Importantly split experience for each country while filling the online ACS application and attach same reference letter in all episodes as employer is same and responsibilities also same.
> This is to certify that Mr. *<MY NAME>* is a regular and full-time employee (40 Hours per week) bearing employee code *<MY EMP CODE>* is employed in *<MY COMPANY NAME>* since *XX-Aug-2008* on a *<MY JOB ROLE>*) job role at following locations.
> Table format
> ...


Thanks mate, with regards to first option i have dropped a note to my org's HR team to support with this format with justification that otherwise it may get rejected in application process in ACS phase. In which case i will need to wait until Monday and lets see what they say first. 

Will take it from there.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply under 261312 developer programmer.
> for work experience, do we need to submit the experience letter from HR for different countries where one has worked. Because, it application process it says so.
> In my case, I have 1.5 month's work experience at client location outside India and then I came back. So do I need to show another letter stating my country of stay there and another for India ?
> Kindly let me know if somebody is doing so. Most of my seniors who applied for PR last year, didnt show that experience. They've just shown the same roles & responsibilities under India location.
> ...


I am in sort of similar situation, however I am currently trying to get in same (one letter) letter and I think multiple letters are not required in case of same company. As of now I have letter issued showing my exp in India only, however I am currently in UK and have been in UK before within the same company with base work location in India. I thought the letter I have already got (which only mentions my base location and and list of R&R throughout my 9.5 years of exp) will do, but not willing to take risk or further steps unless have got it arranged using company letter head or otherwise might have to think of SD route. 

Have your seniors been through with ACS and PR process throughout in such cases?

I suggest you wait to get such letter as well btw.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

My Seniors didnt show those different locations. One got PR in dec 2016 and the other got PR in Jun 2017. Now that the number of visas issued per month has reduced by 90%, I am skeptical and taking every instruction in application process seriously. 
Lets see..

If somebody has travelled outside and still not shown that location and gotten through PR process, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## naveen21 (Aug 6, 2016)

*ACS Submitted*

Hi guys . I am into this Pool now . Submitted my Documents to ACS on March 10th an My Application is With CO


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*Employment Documents for ACS*

HI,
Has anybody submitted relieving and experience letter along with Employment Reference Letter from company HR?
ACS guidelines say that only letter from HR is required, but I am getting a feel that above mentioned letters should also be submitted as a supporting document. 
Any thought?

Also I see people saying SD in their posts. What is it? 

Thanks.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

smithasya.999 said:


> HI,
> ....
> ACS guidelines say that only letter from HR is required, but I am getting a feel that above mentioned letters should also be submitted as a supporting document.
> Any thought?
> ...


SD - Statuary Declaration. 
Refer to page 13 on ACS guidelines. 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf


----------



## Fonfeng (Mar 14, 2018)

My application is moved to "With Assessor" by ACS now.
__________________
261313 - Software Engineer
PTE 1st attempt: 10/02/2018 (L/R/S/W) - 79/79/90/74
ACS Submitted: 03/03/2018
ACS "Case Officer": 05/03/2018 
ACS RFI request/submit: 15/03/2018
ACS "Assessor": 19/03/2018
PTE 2nd attempt on 21/03/2018


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried writing to ACS ([email protected]) to confirm few things like content of Emp Ref Letter, ANZSCO code etc in advance before submitting application. If so, how soon they respond and do they usually guide on such things? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Has anyone tried writing to ACS ([email protected]) to confirm few things like content of Emp Ref Letter, ANZSCO code etc in advance before submitting application. If so, how soon they respond and do they usually guide on such things?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk




Call them between 9.30 AM to 12.30 AM. They are very responsive on phone than email.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

JasonUC said:


> Call them between 9.30 AM to 12.30 AM. They are very responsive on phone than email.


Thanks, I have dropped them a note for now as read in few other threads noting that they usually respond in a day or two. I am in time zone 11 hours behind Sydney, so couldn't call in these timings. Will try calling in case it delays more than 2 days. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I have few questions:

1. I Have submitted the required info on ACS and made the payment on 12th March 2018. On the "Applicant Dashboard" its saying "With Assessor". So its safe to say that i have successfully submitted my application. Right ?

2. What are the stages of the application, like the first stage is "with Assessor" ... ?

3. When can I expect the result ?


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

rrsingh said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have few questions:
> 
> 1. I Have submitted the required info on ACS and made the payment on 12th March 2018. On the "Applicant Dashboard" its saying "With Assessor". So its safe to say that i have successfully submitted my application. Right ?
> ...


1. That's correct
2. I think next stage is the result itself
3. Its taking roughly 8-10 weeks now a days from the day you have submitted / done payment.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh ok, Thanks.

I thought that some Case Officer will be assigned before Assessor comes into play.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

sdpkm said:


> Thanks mate, with regards to first option i have dropped a note to my org's HR team to support with this format with justification that otherwise it may get rejected in application process in ACS phase. In which case i will need to wait until Monday and lets see what they say first.
> 
> Will take it from there.


Meanwhile I have tried contacting ACS and have received response from ACS for following questions. 


I am currently working in same organization (a MNC) for past 9.5 years and which is my only one so far. I have been performing roles in the same sort of skills sets, however evolved from junior to senior level with some additional responsibilities (e.g. bit of management & team leading roles). My organisation is only providing me with one letter explaining overall Roles and responsibilities throughout this 9.5 years (as per attached) of tenure highlighting my current job title and base work location in addition to other details like full time employment, hours per week etc. Will this sort of letter be sufficient for the assessment for 9.5 years of experience?
I am currently on a deputation assignment in UK within the same organisation with same roles and responsibilities hence I will have to organize documents certification / attestation from an authorized entity in UK or Indian embassy in UK. Will this be acceptable? 
As I am working from UK currently for internal assignment within same company having my base location country in India, would I need to provide any additional documents on the top of employee reference letter issued by my organisation or is it not required in case of MNCs?
Could you please advise on correct ANZSCO to select from while applying based on attached roles and responsibilities? Based on my view and ACS guidelines document I am confused between selecting 261311, 261312, 261399, 261313 & 261314 as duties for all are same, however I am inclined to get assessed either as analyst programmer or developer programmer or software engineer.

And following is what ACS replied in just about 10 mins after my mail. 



> If this meets the criteria listed in our guidelines, we can accept it.
> Yes, as long as the certification meets our guidelines
> No, only an official reference would suffice
> he ACS are unable to advise you on which ANZSCO to nominate as this is something that must be determined by the applicant. The relevance of your experience and qualifications can only be determined at the time of formal assessment by an authorised assessor.
> ...


Based on your earlier suggestion I am still trying to get a new letter from my company mentioning different locations, however based on ACS response, I feel they are less concerned about locations etc for an MNCs (See answer for #2). 

What is your view reg this?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Meanwhile I have tried contacting ACS and have received response from ACS for following questions.
> 
> 
> I am currently working in same organization (a MNC) for past 9.5 years and which is my only one so far. I have been performing roles in the same sort of skills sets, however evolved from junior to senior level with some additional responsibilities (e.g. bit of management & team leading roles). My organisation is only providing me with one letter explaining overall Roles and responsibilities throughout this 9.5 years (as per attached) of tenure highlighting my current job title and base work location in addition to other details like full time employment, hours per week etc. Will this sort of letter be sufficient for the assessment for 9.5 years of experience?
> ...





ACS is least bothered about the designation, company name or for that matter even the location where you work. To be honest, they don’t even care if you are getting paid or not. Only thing that matters to them are working hours, roles and responsibilities letter. It would help you while filing the Visa or EOI when you have an additional letter showing the locations you have worked. Since you are still at initial stage, I would suggest you have all the documentation in sync. 

Also for notary, you don’t have to go to Indian embassy. You can just go to a near by bank or google for some notary near by you and get the documents attested. ACS cares about the words “ Certified True Copy”. Make sure you get those words written in case the notary doesn’t have a stamp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

JasonUC said:


> ACS is least bothered about the designation, company name or for that matter even the location where you work. To be honest, they don’t even care if you are getting paid or not. Only thing that matters to them are working hours, roles and responsibilities letter. It would help you while filing the Visa or EOI when you have an additional letter showing the locations you have worked. Since you are still at initial stage, I would suggest you have all the documentation in sync.
> 
> Also for notary, you don’t have to go to Indian embassy. You can just go to a near by bank or google for some notary near by you and get the documents attested. ACS cares about the words “ Certified True Copy”. Make sure you get those words written in case the notary doesn’t have a stamp
> 
> ...


Finally managed to get a letter which has discussed all my work locations throughout my 9.5 years including few work terms in UK and current one being in UK too.

Hopefully should allow me to move on with acs process. Will get docs assessed tommorrow.

Does anyone if paying using Indian debit or credit card will have some additional charges? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehran66 (Dec 9, 2017)

Parking here as I'm submitting my application to ASC soon.

26112 Systems Analyst


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Submitted my application to ACS today, wait starts! :fingerscrossed:



> Application Submitted
> 
> Your application has been submitted successfully and is currently being processed.
> 
> Please note that the whole application process takes *approximately 6-8 weeks.*


----------



## George276 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have applied on 3rd March, and my application is with an assessor. Waiting too!


----------



## Jerryraj (Jan 23, 2018)

Please note that the whole application process may take 10 to 12 weeks - ACS Website


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Jerryraj said:


> Please note that the whole application process may take 10 to 12 weeks - ACS Website


My account is showing the same 10-12 weeks timeframe from this morning!


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Everyone must have got compensatory 1 year worth of membership access on ACS while results are awaited, or is it just me.  

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerryraj (Jan 23, 2018)

sdpkm said:


> Everyone must have got compensatory 1 year worth of membership access on ACS while results are awaited, or is it just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Delays are sort of explained in Feb thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14213130


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Any progress guys?
This wait is getting very difficult to sustain! :ranger:


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Hazzz said:


> Any progress guys?
> This wait is getting very difficult to sustain! :ranger:


It would be surprising to see if someone who applied in March has got it processed in 4 weeks as I can still see many of Feb ones haven't got it yet. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Do anyone know the timeline for a appeal case? I filed my ACS appeal on 20-March and saw that the process time is 10-12 weeks.

Do anyone filed appeal recently?


----------



## hodari (Mar 29, 2018)

My skills assessment is with CO since March 23.

I have seen messages on other threads suggesting that there is no chance of getting an invite with only 65 points.

Is this true? And why so?

I have 30 age points, and 20 for English with IELTS score of L9/R8.5/W8.5/S8 so I was hoping to get 15 with my skills assessment (bachelors + 2.5 years) for a total of 65.

But if there's no chance of getting invited, why even bother?


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

I have submitted ACS for 261314 (Software tester) Today(29-March-2018)
PTE is booked for 01-May-2018


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

*Documents for ACS*

Hi All

I have just started to apply for ACS. I have opted to do this myself rather than through a consultancy.
Could anyone please tell me if we need to provide 10th and 12th details for qualification.



Below points have been mentioned on the ACS website:

QUALIFICATIONS
All Qualifications require a Certificate and Transcript with all units listed and marks achieved.

Please DO NOT include High School Certificates.

Please note: PDF files you attach will be used to assess your qualifications



But in some of the forums, people have mentioned about uploading the 10th and 12th documents.


Could anyone please help me with this information?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

aromaramesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just started to apply for ACS. I have opted to do this myself rather than through a consultancy.
> Could anyone please tell me if we need to provide 10th and 12th details for qualification.
> ...


No need 10th and 12th Documents and only degree certificates (include both UG and PG if you have done). Just follow the checklist from ACS site and get docs certified. Good Luck. Cheers....


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

hodari said:


> My skills assessment is with CO since March 23.
> 
> I have seen messages on other threads suggesting that there is no chance of getting an invite with only 65 points.
> 
> ...


No one can confirm that you wont get invite at all or you will get invite soon with 65 points. Its all depending on number of invitations issuing per each round. Unluckily since last few months not issuing much invites so cut off staying at 75 points. Be positive and stay in race to win....."Better late than never". Cheers....


----------



## mehalawy (Mar 25, 2018)

Guys you are tracking march submissions and i am still waiting for acs submitted in jan 30


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, it says 10-12 weeks,
so maybe a week or two more for you


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

With Case officer - 03-April-2018


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

ACS submitted : 30th Mar 2018

Status is submitted. ACS website shows it will take 10-12 weeks.
Its too much almost 2.5 to 3 months. 
till mid last year, ACS use to take 4-6 weeks. Nowadays they are just delaying applications received through these increased timelines and waiting period.

Hoping that visa rules remain same after july 2018 revision..


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> ACS submitted : 30th Mar 2018
> 
> Status is submitted. ACS website shows it will take 10-12 weeks.
> Its too much almost 2.5 to 3 months.
> ...



Update : Guys just checked on ACS submission page and got to know that status moved to 'In progress' and application is with case officer. 

My take- keep checking the website daily once to see any progress.
Good Luck..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Update : Guys just checked on ACS submission page and got to know that status moved to 'In progress' and application is with case officer.
> 
> My take- keep checking the website daily once to see any progress.
> Good Luck..


Will checking daily expedite the process ?

You are just increasing your anxiety level.
Nothing else
The entire PR process is going to take several months and you have to learn to let things go at their own pace

Cheers


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> I have submitted ACS for 261314 (Software tester) Today(29-March-2018)
> PTE is booked for 01-May-2018


With Case officer - 03-April-2018


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of getting reference letters from my employers (3 in total) and I got other details sorted, the only question is how many duties should I mention in the RnR letter?
Currently, I have between 8-10 and covering more then 65% of the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software engineer), does this Sounds good? Anyone suggest more/less duties?

Regards.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of getting reference letters from my employers (3 in total) and I got other details sorted, the only question is how many duties should I mention in the RnR letter?
> Currently, I have between 8-10 and covering more then 65% of the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software engineer), does this Sounds good? Anyone suggest more/less duties?
> ...


8-10 sounds OK if they represent your R&R accurately. I had about 10 bullet points from each employer.


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Hi guys! Joining the club.
> Submitted my ACS today.


Hi, what is your current status?
I submitted on 21st Mar. Status with CO.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys

I submitted my ACS skill assement application on 1-Apr-2018 and got a revert from Case Officer today 4-Apr-2018 that my Bachelor and Masters documents are missing. I went back to the site and they were already there. I have re uploaded them now and re submitted the application. Not sure if I am the only one with whom this has happened. Strange!


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> With Case officer - 03-April-2018


Missing Documents requested - 04-April-2018


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi..I submitted on 21st Mar 2018 for software engineer. It moved to 'with assessor' on today. 
What is the next status and how long it would take for finalized?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi, what is your current status?
> I submitted on 21st Mar. Status with CO.


With assessor.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi..I submitted on 21st Mar 2018 for software engineer. It moved to 'with assessor' on today.
> What is the next status and how long it would take for finalized?


Next stage is when your application is finalised before pushing out the result.
It will take 10 weeks from the date of submission.


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi guys, They have requested for further documents on Mar 15, Uploaded on March 26, Today (05/Apr) they have confirmed received and it is with Assessor.

Thanks
Mahir


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

How much time does it take with case officer if you have submitted complete documents?
Is it 1-2 week?

Also for ACS assessment - current employment experience I have submitted just letter from HR with roles and responsibilities, and no other supporting document. Should that suffice, as they dont accept offer letter ?
Thanks.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> How much time does it take with case officer if you have submitted complete documents?
> Is it 1-2 week?
> 
> For me it took 3-4 days to move from case officer to assessor. In between I was asked for one missing document.
> ...


Along with roles and responsibilities I have even submitted my first and latest month payslips


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

anybody know how long it takes for software engineering post study assessment priority applications ??


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> Along with roles and responsibilities I have even submitted my first and latest month payslips


Ohh ok. I guess I should also have done that.

But is there anybody who has submitted just HR RnR letter for current employment and got into 'with assessor' stage without any submission of documents?

Please reply.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> Along with roles and responsibilities I have even submitted my first and latest month payslips


Ohh ok. I guess I should also have done that.

But is there anybody who has submitted just HR RnR letter for current employment and got into 'with assessor' stage without any submission of documents?

Please reply.:juggle:


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Ohh ok. I guess I should also have done that.
> 
> But is there anybody who has submitted just HR RnR letter for current employment and got into 'with assessor' stage without any submission of documents?
> 
> Please reply.:juggle:


Hello,

It depends on the accessor, they may request for further docs, keep the pay slips available if they request.


----------



## mehalawy (Mar 25, 2018)

Got my postive assesment yesterday, submited on 30 jAn as ict business analyst


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the accessor, they may request for further docs, keep the pay slips available if they request.




It doesn’t depend on assessor!! If you have RnR on company letter pad, no payslips are required. You require those for SD


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Ohh ok. I guess I should also have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got my skills assessed thrice but never submitted payslips for any employment with RnR on company letter head. For previous employments, I submitted relieving letter though.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone who submitted in March got it moved? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, did you submit for different occupations for the three times with same responsibilities?


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Has anyone's application moved to 'with assessor', who submitted ACS in March?

How much time is required from 'with CO' -> 'with assessor' ?
:eek2:


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Has anyone's application moved to 'with assessor', who submitted ACS in March?
> 
> How much time is required from 'with CO' -> 'with assessor' ?
> :eek2:


Current wait time is around 10 weeks so if you submitted in March, don't expect any decision until first week of May.

CO to Assessor took 1 day for me.


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine has moved to assessor as well, though still showing 10-12 weeks for overall process. I did submit mine on 21st March so probably mid May is earliest when I think it will take me to. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi..even me too submitted on 21st Mar. Moved to 'with assessor' after today's. Awaiting further updates..


----------



## usuf31 (Apr 9, 2018)

hi friends,

I have to submit my documents to ACS on ANZSCO 263111. I have prepared roles and responsibilities, if anyone can go through and check if it looks good.

thank you,
usuf


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I submitted my ACS on 26th Mar and still is pending with CO. I have been checking my emails and did not get any emails. Any idea from what email ID, I will get email from ACS if they want any further information ?

Also, any idea why there is delay in my case ?

Regards


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Asian25 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 26th Mar and still is pending with CO. I have been checking my emails and did not get any emails. Any idea from what email ID, I will get email from ACS if they want any further information ?
> 
> ...


I applied on 27th March and status is shown as : With Assessor. Guess nowadays it is taking too much time to process. :ranger:


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Has anyone's application moved to 'with assessor', who submitted ACS in March?
> 
> How much time is required from 'with CO' -> 'with assessor' ?
> :eek2:


Ya, I applied on 27th March and status is now showing as 'With Assessor'.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Has anyone's application moved to 'with assessor', who submitted ACS in March?
> 
> How much time is required from 'with CO' -> 'with assessor' ?
> :eek2:


Max 1 week including missing documents request.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Ya, I applied on 27th March and status is now showing as 'With Assessor'.


Great! you have 90 points in PTE. can you share any tips/reference material?


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

Asian25 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 26th Mar and still is pending with CO. I have been checking my emails and did not get any emails. Any idea from what email ID, I will get email from ACS if they want any further information ?
> 
> ...


I got mail with subject: Email Missing documents refXXXX from [email protected]


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> Great! you have 90 points in PTE. can you share any tips/reference material?


Hi,
I watched and practised with all the free videos of E2Language available on YouTube. Didn't refer any other material. Just take the scored mock test available in ptepractice.com and identify your weak points. Then concentrate on them more while practising. Real test scoring was way more lenient than the mock test. 
Follow the E2Language structure and practice practice practice. 
All the best!!!


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> I got mail with subject: Email Missing documents refXXXX from [email protected]


Hi, May I know what documents have you been asked for to submit?


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, Has anyone who submitted in March got the status moved beyond 'With assessor'?


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi,
> I watched and practised with all the free videos of E2Language available on YouTube. Didn't refer any other material. Just take the scored mock test available in ptepractice.com and identify your weak points. Then concentrate on them more while practising. Real test scoring was way more lenient than the mock test.
> Follow the E2Language structure and practice practice practice.
> All the best!!!


Thank you! I have my exam booked on 1st May. Let me see


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi, May I know what documents have you been asked for to submit?


Certified(Notarized) Employer Certificate for Roles & responsibilities. I had submitted it without Notarization so


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question..... Is the vendor certification mandatory to get a positive skill assessment response from ACS for Computer Network & System Engineer (263111).


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question..... Is the vendor certification mandatory to get a positive skill assessment response from ACS for Computer Network & System Engineer (263111).


It helps you with getting ICT relevance and increases qualification level in case you belong to ict minor or non ict category in terms of your educational qualification (AQF level). Also may help reducing chances to higher reduction in years of experience. It's not mandatory though. 

Pls refer to ACS guidelines for further details. 



Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question..... Is the vendor certification mandatory to get a positive skill assessment response from ACS for Computer Network & System Engineer (263111).


They only consider MCSE, but it should not be showing under legacy certification in MS transcript. Few Cisco certifications are also recognized, but not CCNA.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*ACS assessment March 2018*

Has anyone who submitted for ACS in March got the response. It was 6-8 weeks with acessor but few weeks back it changed and it now reflects 10-12 weeks


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi..I submitted on 21st mar...showing with assessor. Awaiting further updates.. when did you submit?


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Applied on 6th March. Got the results today


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

SD7 said:


> Applied on 6th March. Got the results today


I applied on 5th March , still with assessor. 

Not sure if I should be concerned.

I have applied with work experience.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Applied on 6th March. Got the results today


How long did it take, after it was assigned to assessor from CO?


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Applied on 6th March. Got the results today


Congrats..gives hope for others


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I applied on 1st March and got the results to day. 
They did not consider a part of my work experience and it affects 5 points from my score. :Cry:

Anyone aware if work experience can be contested? Can I resubmit my RnR with updates?

ANZSCO - 261313(Software Engineer)

Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi...is anyone getting 500 internal error on logging in into ACS dashboard?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope I am able to login. Status still with acessor. Submitted March 12


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

It went to CO 2 days after submitting and then to assessor around 15th. 



anubhavsharma18 said:


> How long did it take, after it was assigned to assessor from CO?


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

*Submitted ACS application on Mar 3rd..*

hello friends,

Newbie here..This forum is of great help with lot of inputs and wonderful suggestions..I have submitted my ACS application on Mar 3rd and it is showing 10 to 12 weeks. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hello,

I submitted my wife's ACS RPL application on 30th Mar. Received CO's 1st contact on 5-Apr, it was a clarification related to a statutory document submitted to support her employment. The status moved to "With Assessor" on Apr 12. The timeline shows that we can expect results by 10-12 weeks, that's an increase of 4 weeks from last year Nov, when I submitted mine (it was 6-8 weeks back then). Hoping for a positive outcome. 

Cheers,
Abhi


----------



## NannuJose (Apr 22, 2018)

*ACS- March:*

Submitted for skill assessment on March 24, 2018.

The application is in "With assessor" status.
Code: 263111


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

sunpedOZ said:


> hello friends,
> 
> Newbie here..This forum is of great help with lot of inputs and wonderful suggestions..I have submitted my ACS application on Mar 3rd and it is showing 10 to 12 weeks. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi, which occupation code did you apply for and what is the current status?


----------



## naveen21 (Aug 6, 2016)

*ACS Submitted*



santhoshpkumar said:


> Nope I am able to login. Status still with acessor. Submitted March 12


Me too .. I have Submitted for skill assessment on March 11, 2018.

The application is in "With assessor" status.
Code: 261312


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*Reason for ACS assessment time*

Does anyone have any idea as for the reason the ACS assessment time has increased to 10-12 weeks now? Initially when submitted it was still 4-6 weeks until 3rd or 4th week of march. Post that it got changed to reflect 10-12 weeks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Does anyone have any idea as for the reason the ACS assessment time has increased to 10-12 weeks now? Initially when submitted it was still 4-6 weeks until 3rd or 4th week of march. Post that it got changed to reflect 10-12 weeks


No concrete reason as to why they have increased their turn around time. Only things that come to the mind are, an increase in the number of applicants or too few assessors /COs to assess cases. In any case, it adds a huge drag to the PR process.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Just got my positive assessment result.

Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

PJmask said:


> Just got my positive assessment result.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting.




Hi, congratulations!!!
Can you let us know when had you applied? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi, congratulations!!!
> Can you let us know when had you applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied on 05/03/2018


----------



## hemthapa (Apr 24, 2018)

*Received the assessement result today*

I've just received my skill assessment today, 
- lodged in 7 March.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

hemthapa said:


> I've just received my skill assessment today,
> - lodged in 7 March.


Good to see the process speed up from the usual 10-12 weeks. I am noticing folks are getting results within 7 weeks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

*Received positive assessment*

Just received my positive skill assessment..I applied on March 3rd..Congrats to all who ever got it and good luck to the friends waiting for it..


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sunpedOZ said:


> Just received my positive skill assessment..I applied on March 3rd..Congrats to all who ever got it and good luck to the friends waiting for it..


This is great news !! very impressive turnaround by ACS 

I think they hired few more people in their team


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome, March first week submitter's should receive the response this week, inferring by the recent comments. Thanks for everyone who have been updating. It really helps to know that things are progressing.

Cheers


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Just got my +ve ACS assessment. Good luck to everyone waiting!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

What was the submit date?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Never mind got it 10 March


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Planning to Lodge ACS for my wife as well. Looks like anything short of 80 points doesn't help to improve the situation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Good Luck.. I was told that 75 is fair to get an invite, but just that it will take some time.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Good Luck.. I was told that 75 is fair to get an invite, but just that it will take some time.




As per current trend, how long does 75 pointers have to wait for getting invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hazzz said:


> Planning to Lodge ACS for my wife as well. Looks like anything short of 80 points doesn't help to improve the situation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


75 points are very good score especially for 190. You should expect an invite in 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

It depends on your skill code, see Skillselect DOE for your profession.


anoop.rvn said:


> As per current trend, how long does 75 pointers have to wait for getting invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Planning to Lodge ACS for my wife as well. Looks like anything short of 80 points doesn't help to improve the situation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





anoop.rvn said:


> As per current trend, how long does 75 pointers have to wait for getting invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frankly things have changed, last year I heard that they had huge need and most at even 65 got the invite. But this year I honestly don't know, but 75 is still the current cutoff as per the anyone who have got the invite, depend anywhere from a 2-6 months. Again I am just getting to know and hear from people in the process and have been through the process. Not the ultimate source of truth, sharing what I know.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Frankly things have changed, last year I heard that they had huge need and most at even 65 got the invite. But this year I honestly don't know, but 75 is still the current cutoff as per the anyone who have got the invite, depend anywhere from a 2-6 months. Again I am just getting to know and hear from people in the process and have been through the process. Not the ultimate source of truth, sharing what I know.


True, things are changing. Back in 2016, people used to get invite even with 65 points. With more and more people opting towards Aus, it's getting tough to get into the queue. Higher the points, better the chances these days


----------



## immi.go (Mar 14, 2018)

immi.go said:


> ACS for ICT Business Analyst [to claim 5 points for Spouse]- Applied on 12-Mar; Moved to CO on 14-Mar.


Received Positive Assessment Today.


----------



## surya19832000 (Mar 12, 2018)

dear all
sorry to bother you 
this group Do any one applying PR as agricultural consultant? 
I already cleared IELTS exam 
Listening 7 
Reading 8 
Writing 7 
Speaking 7 
Could you please anyone guide me for Vetassess skill assessment?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

surya19832000 said:


> dear all
> sorry to bother you
> this group Do any one applying PR as agricultural consultant?
> I already cleared IELTS exam
> ...


I am not from that stream, but check if this link helps
I am not suggesting u go thru the consultant, you can browse and get some general info on the job acceptance for the visa category. I do not know anything about the consultant, just a random search link.

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Agricultural-Consultant/234111.htm


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> It depends on your skill code, see Skillselect DOE for your profession.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Oh yes... I forgot!!!! It’s for 261313 : Software engineer

Seems it’s like min 2 months... let’s hope for the best...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Submitted my profile for ACS assessment on 14-March-2018. Status: with assessor now.
waiting for positive feedback.

261313 : Software engineer


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Submitted my profile for ACS assessment on 14-March-2018. Status: with assessor now.
> waiting for positive feedback.
> 
> 261313 : Software engineer


You should get your assessment by next week.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi every1, I am new to this forum. I have done Btech CSE and 4 years exp in IT industry. I got PTE 9 bands recently and I am applying for ACS. I need guidance on how to prepare docs for ACS. Pls help.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> You should get your assessment by next week.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Hope so.


----------



## manishx (Feb 9, 2018)

arnolds said:


> Hi every1, I am new to this forum. I have done Btech CSE and 4 years exp in IT industry. I got PTE 9 bands recently and I am applying for ACS. I need guidance on how to prepare docs for ACS. Pls help.


Congratulations on your score, I guess you meant by PTE 79+ in each!! The ACS document preparation process is easy, and the website has most of the information, check every link on this page: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html

I would also suggest you keep in mind that minimum two years of experience would be deducted so you will have only two years of experience and zero points for experience for 189 unless your Degree is from Aus. And, as per trends it is difficult to get an invite if you have less than 70+5 points. Cheers!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Oh yes... I forgot!!!! It’s for 261313 : Software engineer
> 
> Seems it’s like min 2 months... let’s hope for the best...
> 
> ...


Correct Anoop, seems like none of the folks having less than 75 points were invited post 3-Mar. Only if your points tally is more than 75, I think you will get an invite pretty quick. ICT BA DOE of 7-Feb / Points Score = 75 concerns me too. Hope they bring down the cut-off, its going beyond reach day by day.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Hi guys! Joining the club.
> Submitted my ACS today.


hi, I want to prepare application for to submit to acs. Can you tell how the cover application is prepared. i have the template but do not know how to use it. Thanks.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

I have 4 years IT experience in my field. After that i left the job there is a gap of 2 years. Now its been 2.5 years working in a govt bank.Do i have to show the gap as well as current work experience to ACS??? pls guide.thanks.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

arnolds said:


> hi, I want to prepare application for to submit to acs. Can you tell how the cover application is prepared. i have the template but do not know how to use it. Thanks.


What cover application are you referring to? There are different types of ACS applications such as Skills Assesment, RPL, etc. Are you referring to the RPL Project report form? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

arnolds said:


> I have 4 years IT experience in my field. After that i left the job there is a gap of 2 years. Now its been 2.5 years working in a govt bank.Do i have to show the gap as well as current work experience to ACS??? pls guide.thanks.


Is that career gap within the last 10 years? If so, then you just need to mention the timeline corresponding to your work history irrespective of your gaps in employment. 

For instance,

Company XYZ..... MM/YYYY to MM/YYYY

Company ABC..... MM/YYYY to MM/YYYY

Is that bank job relevant to the IT skill code you are applying for? If not, then there is no need to mention, as anyways ACS will not assess that experience.

Hope that helps! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## 3nitro (May 1, 2018)

Just received my positive skill assessment.
Applied for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 13th March 2018.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

3nitro said:


> Just received my positive skill assessment.
> Applied for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 13th March 2018.


That's exactly 7 weeks !!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

insider580 said:


> That's exactly 7 weeks !!


That seems to be the new normal. If normal cases take that long then I'm going with the stated timeline of 10-12 weeks for my wife's RPL. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Thank you. Hope so.


got my ACS positive assessment today..

applied on 14-March-2018 for code 261313 (Software Engineer).
Now waiting for my PTE-A test and then score to proceed further.

thanks guys


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> got my ACS positive assessment today..
> 
> applied on 14-March-2018 for code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> Now waiting for my PTE-A test and then score to proceed further.
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all , Pls help,guide n clear my Following doubts about ACS...

1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?

2. If a person who is working at managerial position in the company but was not directly supervising my work or i did not worked under him at all , can he make a statutory declaration??

3. And in ACS application Experience Tab, Do i have to make different entries for role change i.e two different entries- one for systems engineer, 2nd for senior systems engineer , and upload relevant docs supporting the role change and duties performed for both???

4. On my B tech degree , the month and year of passing is mentioned but not date and in ACS Qualification tab application we need to mention date as well. What should be done in this case?? Pls help

TIA.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest what are the chances of getting invite in 189 with total 70 pts (below points breakdown) -
ANZSCO Code: 261312
Points Tally: 70 - Age (30) + Eng (10) + Edu (15) + Exp (10) + PS (5 Expectd as waiting for ACS)


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My wife filed ACS on 26th Mar..any idea when can I expect ACS result ?

Regards


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife filed ACS on 26th Mar..any idea when can I expect ACS result ?
> 
> Regards


It took 1.5 months for me. On an average it takes about 7 weeks time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

arnolds said:


> hi all , Pls help,guide n clear my Following doubts about ACS...
> 
> 1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?
> 
> ...



1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?
*Yes
*
2. If a person who is working at managerial position in the company but was not directly supervising my work or i did not worked under him at all , can he make a statutory declaration??

*Yes
*


----------



## man7 (May 2, 2018)

*man17*

Hi Guys, 
Need some help. 
I submitted my application under System analyst code with ACS on 9th March. On 27th April, I got the update for choosing an alternate project code. I have 15 years of experience in Infra support with designation as Project Manager at present. As per recommendation, I choose ICT project manager ( can go only with VIC with SS now). I have total 65 points ( Exp - 15, Edu - 15, English - 20, Age - 15). My case went to case officer after selecting ICT project manager ( Status - in progress) on 28th for documentation verification and then "With Assessor" since 1st May. How much time would it take now for ACS assessment and what stage my application is? 
It's almost 55 days (8th week in-progress). What are the chances of PR with 65 points under ICT project manager in VIC?


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> 1. Statutory declaration can be made by your colleague or supervisor or manager. What if the person I know , has left the company that i worked in, Can he sign the Statutory declaration ?
> *Yes
> *
> 2. If a person who is working at managerial position in the company but was not directly supervising my work or i did not worked under him at all , can he make a statutory declaration??
> ...


Hi thanks for reply. 
For 2nd Point, which relation i need to mention between the manager and myself in statutory declaration, as i havnt worked under him??

TIA


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

arnolds said:


> Hi thanks for reply.
> For 2nd Point, which relation i need to mention between the manager and myself in statutory declaration, as i havnt worked under him??
> 
> TIA


Kindly go through below and most of your questions will be answered:

Each Statutory Declaration must contain:

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.

The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant.

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level.

An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows:

'I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) *as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager* etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment.'

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

I had posted for ACS assessment on 15 March, today I see the status as finalized, but I have not yet received any email of the assessment report. How long does it once the status changes.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I had posted for ACS assessment on 15 March, today I see the status as finalized, but I have not yet received any email of the assessment report. How long does it once the status changes.


You should have it in your mailbox in couple of hours or by tomorrow.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

insider580 said:


> You should have it in your mailbox in couple of hours or by tomorrow.




Thank you



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

I received my ACS assessment (261313) yesterday (1st May) and I applied on 15th march.

Now can anyone please guide me to the posts where I can get the knowledge on how to submit EOIs apart from sticky threads?

Do I need to create two different Skill select accounts if I want submit both 189 & 190 or just one skill select account can be used to submit both?

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment (261313) yesterday (1st May) and I applied on 15th march.
> 
> ...


You can submit 2 separate or select both of them in the same EOI. Entirely up you, however, i propose to have 2 separate ones.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> You can submit 2 separate or select both of them in the same EOI. Entirely up you, however, i propose to have 2 separate ones.


Thanks buddy. I will start creating EOIs and will post here if I find any difficulties.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Thanks buddy. I will start creating EOIs and will post here if I find any difficulties.


How many points do you have and what is your code?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys, ACS detected my experience by 2.8 years (reason being I had backlogs from my bachelor degree, which I cleared only after I started to work).

Now I have a total of 5.8 yrs of experience , and eligible for 5 points (with 3 years exp.)

Question is, since all my 5.8 yrs experience is from the *same Company in the Same Role,* Can I claim extra points for it in my EOI ?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Guys, ACS detected my experience by 2.8 years (reason being I had backlogs from my bachelor degree, which I cleared only after I started to work).
> 
> Now I have a total of 5.8 yrs of experience , and eligible for 5 points (with 3 years exp.)
> 
> Question is, since all my 5.8 yrs experience is from the *same Company in the Same Role,* Can I claim extra points for it in my EOI ?




You can add both the acs considered and not, but not sure if you can claim points. ACS report will clearly say after what date you can use to be valid for claiming the points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

benisrael said:


> Guys, ACS detected my experience by 2.8 years (reason being I had backlogs from my bachelor degree, which I cleared only after I started to work).
> 
> Now I have a total of 5.8 yrs of experience , and eligible for 5 points (with 3 years exp.)
> 
> Question is, since all my 5.8 yrs experience is from the *same Company in the Same Role,* Can I claim extra points for it in my EOI ?


Depends on the date ACS started accepting your experience. 

Let's say they accepted from 1st Jan 2016 and you are still in the same company then you can consider your claim to be relevant from 1st Jan 2016 till today

Anything before 1st Jan 2016 will not be considered.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> How many points do you have and what is your code?


sorry Mate. Just added in my signature.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> sorry Mate. Just added in my signature.


You definitely have a chance in 190 where you get 5 state points. 

However with current trend, it might take some time to get the invite from the state. States prefer higher language score which is the case here.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you Santhosh & Insider for the quick reply.

Feels like I just threw away 2.8 years of my life, due to backlogs. 

I read someone else claimed points for the years which the assessment authority did not agree, hence the question.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> You definitely have a chance in 190 where you get 5 state points.
> 
> However with current trend, it might take some time to get the invite from the state. States prefer higher language score which is the case here.


Thanks for the encouragement buddy. I will submit the EOIs and will keep this forum posted.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Thank you Santhosh & Insider for the quick reply.
> 
> Feels like I just threw away 2.8 years of my life, due to backlogs.
> 
> I read someone else claimed points for the years which the assessment authority did not agree, hence the question.


Even the assessment says this "While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

But not sure how to exclusively claims points in this case. Let us know if you come across a way of doing this.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement buddy. I will submit the EOIs and will keep this forum posted.


Buddy you didn't mention the points for experience?

Is it 5 ?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement buddy. I will submit the EOIs and will keep this forum posted.


Oh wait, how did you come up with 65 points in your signatures? What is the split?


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Oh wait, how did you come up with 65 points in your signatures? What is the split?


I couldn't claim points for experience as my total experience is 4 years and ACS took away 2 out of it and rest of the years are not enough to claim points.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

simranjeet2310 said:


> I couldn't claim points for experience as my total experience is 4 years and ACS took away 2 out of it and rest of the years are not enough to claim points.


So... are you claiming Partner Points? How did you add up to 65? :/


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> I couldn't claim points for experience as my total experience is 4 years and ACS took away 2 out of it and rest of the years are not enough to claim points.


Oh this means you have 65 with the state points?

Sorry to say, in that case chances are really low. I am sitting on 65+5 since Oct with no luck.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Oh this means you have 65 with the state points?
> 
> Sorry to say, in that case chances are really low. I am sitting on 65+5 since Oct with no luck.


 hahaha really sorry for confusion guys. I misquoted the points for age as I was looking at points from insider580. Age is 26 so it's 30 points of age.

Thanks for pointing out. 

:bounce:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

simranjeet2310 said:


> hahaha really sorry for confusion guys. I misquoted the points for age as I was looking at points from insider580. Age is 26 so it's 30 points of age.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> :bounce:


You are back in the game !!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

insider580 said:


> Oh this means you have 65 with the state points?
> 
> Sorry to say, in that case chances are really low. I am sitting on 65+5 since Oct with no luck.


65 + 5 is still hard. You might want to give language another try and you will jump up to 75 + 5, it will be a cake walk for you from there.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

benisrael said:


> 65 + 5 is still hard. You might want to give language another try and you will jump up to 75 + 5, it will be a cake walk for you from there.


Yes, that is the plan. 

Already applied for wife's ACS and preparing for PTE as well.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*Next dates?*

Does anyone have information on the next draw date for the 189 and currently what territory are accepting 190? skillslect say the last draw was march 21 and the next one is April 4, and I saw other links with April 4 draw details. Where else can I get the current ceiling and the fill status.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

HI all, My colleague is giving the Statutory declaration , but we both have left the company , i left 2 years ago, he left 4 months ago. So on Statutory declaration, what should be the Designation and company name of my colleague- current company or the previous one (in which we were both employed)?? pls guide

TIA.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

arnolds said:


> HI all, My colleague is giving the Statutory declaration , but we both have left the company , i left 2 years ago, he left 4 months ago. So on Statutory declaration, what should be the Designation and company name of my colleague- current company or the previous one (in which we were both employed)?? pls guide
> 
> 
> 
> TIA.




Current company. That’s what my declaration had. 

Note: completed my acs assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Current company. That’s what my declaration had.
> 
> Note: completed my acs assessment
> 
> ...


thanks buddy


----------



## Neoznavi (May 2, 2018)

Hi All,

New Here!!! I submitted my ACS RPL on 12th March 2018 and the status is with the Assessor since 14th March 2018.
Going through the thread, I noticed that people who applied on March second and third week started getting the results. Was wondering if it is normal for me to not get the result yet or should I be worried? Any help will be appreciated.
And also just wanted say Good Luck to all the member out here cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Neoznavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New Here!!! I submitted my ACS RPL on 12th March 2018 and the status is with the Assessor since 14th March 2018.
> Going through the thread, I noticed that people who applied on March second and third week started getting the results. Was wondering if it is normal for me to not get the result yet or should I be worried? Any help will be appreciated.
> And also just wanted say Good Luck to all the member out here cheers


wait till the end of this week and send email to ACS to check on the status.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Neoznavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New Here!!! I submitted my ACS RPL on 12th March 2018 and the status is with the Assessor since 14th March 2018.
> Going through the thread, I noticed that people who applied on March second and third week started getting the results. Was wondering if it is normal for me to not get the result yet or should I be worried? Any help will be appreciated.
> And also just wanted say Good Luck to all the member out here cheers


I think you'll get your letter by May 21st, that will make a full 10 weeks. I don't see any harm in following up w/ ACS on your status. Cheers!


----------



## minamelaik (Mar 5, 2018)

Helleo Guys 
I face issue while tring to upload my Documents for ACS assessment the web site says erroe upload documents I have contacted them by email and they asked to send the documents and they will upload on my behalf did any body face the same issue ?

Thanks


----------



## Neoznavi (May 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> wait till the end of this week and send email to ACS to check on the status.


Thank you for the reply mate!!! Will keep you all updated with the progress !!!


----------



## Neoznavi (May 2, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> I think you'll get your letter by May 21st, that will make a full 10 weeks. I don't see any harm in following up w/ ACS on your status. Cheers!


Thank you for the reply mate!!! Will keep you all updated with the progress !!!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

minamelaik said:


> Helleo Guys
> I face issue while tring to upload my Documents for ACS assessment the web site says erroe upload documents I have contacted them by email and they asked to send the documents and they will upload on my behalf did any body face the same issue ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they have such issues recently. Even they contacted me asking for same documents which i already uploaded. I had no option but to upload them again.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all , need some clarifications on below points for ACS doc upload:

1. IN Experience tab, we can upload multiple pdf files for one employment reference (there is option to browse and add files), then why there shud be one pdf file containing(offer letter,stat declaration, exp letter etc payslips)?? 

2. "Your PDF file name must match the "Attachment Type" name." what this means?

Pls help.

TIA.


----------



## Humayun Khan (May 2, 2018)

Hi dear, 

I am a civil engineer working in Pakistan, having experience of 3.5 years. 

As per MSA Booklet if we want to claim experience so we have to provide proof of 3rd party evidence.

I can not provide proof of INCOME TAX RETURN and SOCIAL SECURITY INSURANCE.

My question is that can i follow the 2nd option given in the Booklet i.e. 

WORK PERMIT and OFFICIAL CONTRACT DOCUMENTS from labor ministry?

As i am living in my own country and also working here.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

arnolds said:


> Hi all , need some clarifications on below points for ACS doc upload:
> 
> 1. IN Experience tab, we can upload multiple pdf files for one employment reference (there is option to browse and add files), then why there shud be one pdf file containing(offer letter,stat declaration, exp letter etc payslips)??
> 
> ...


1/ No, you need to merge all the scanned pdf copies related to a specific employment history to one pdf document (3 Mb max). Excellent observation, but that's the rule buddy - check ACS Skill assessment guideline doc for more details.

2/ Don't give a confusing name for your file/attachment. For instance, If uploading Company XYZ work history related doc, then name the file "XYZ_Reference_Letter".


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> 1/ No, you need to merge all the scanned pdf copies related to a specific employment history to one pdf document (3 Mb max). Excellent observation, but that's the rule buddy - check ACS Skill assessment guideline doc for more details.
> 
> 2/ Don't give a confusing name for your file/attachment. For instance, If uploading Company XYZ work history related doc, then name the file "XYZ_Reference_Letter".


HI buddy, thanks for the information.
Need clarification on one more doubt....... On my Final Degree , Only Month and year of passing is mentioned but not date e.g May 2012. But while uploading Doc in ACS , we have to mention the exact date of degree passing, I am not sure which date should i mention ....... May 1 2012 or May 31 2012. Kindly guide.

TIA.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

arnolds said:


> HI buddy, thanks for the information.
> Need clarification on one more doubt....... On my Final Degree , Only Month and year of passing is mentioned but not date e.g May 2012. But while uploading Doc in ACS , we have to mention the exact date of degree passing, I am not sure which date should i mention ....... May 1 2012 or May 31 2012. Kindly guide.
> 
> TIA.


It doesn't matter. I used the first Monday of the month. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

arnolds said:


> HI buddy, thanks for the information.
> Need clarification on one more doubt....... On my Final Degree , Only Month and year of passing is mentioned but not date e.g May 2012. But while uploading Doc in ACS , we have to mention the exact date of degree passing, I am not sure which date should i mention ....... May 1 2012 or May 31 2012. Kindly guide.
> 
> TIA.


That's alright, just provide the closest one - either would do. Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have recived my positive skill assessment on 2 May 2018 for the ANZSCO code 263111. They deducted 2 years from my experience and now i will not claiming points for my experience which my my total points 65.
I was planning to go for state nomination 190 visa, so it will be great if you guys can suggest me most appropriate state to get the invite in short frame of time.


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi.. got my assessment result positive today.
Submitted date 21/03/2018. Occupation Software engineer.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone who got the ACS results recently in May?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi.. got my assessment result positive today.
> Submitted date 21/03/2018. Occupation Software engineer.


So it took almost 7 weeks for you?


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, i got my assessment response on 2 May 2018 for 263111 code. I applied for the assessment on 14 March 2018.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

mdomer.ece said:


> Yes, i got my assessment response on 2 May 2018 for 263111 code. I applied for the assessment on 14 March 2018.


So almost 6 - 7 weeks as per current timelines... Waiting...


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mdomer.ece said:


> Yes, i got my assessment response on 2 May 2018 for 263111 code. I applied for the assessment on 14 March 2018.


Exact 7 weeks that is !!


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have received my positive skill assessment on 2 May 2018 for the ANZSCO code 263111. They deducted 2 years from my experience and now i will not claiming points for my experience which makes my total points 65.
I was planning to go for state nomination 190 visa, so it will be great if you guys can suggest me most appropriate state to get the invite in short frame of time.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received my positive skill assessment on 2 May 2018 for the ANZSCO code 263111. They deducted 2 years from my experience and now i will not claiming points for my experience which makes my total points 65.
> I was planning to go for state nomination 190 visa, so it will be great if you guys can suggest me most appropriate state to get the invite in short frame of time.


A lot depends on your ANSZCO code. Mostly people from IT profession choose Victoria or NSW as a preferred state.


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi All, 
Overall, I have an IT experience of 13 Yrs 4 months. Out of which 2 Yrs 1 month is in Australia and the rest 11 Yrs 3 months in India. 
ACS has considered my employment after Nov 2008. All my experience before Nov 2008 was in India. 
In the above context, can any one please let me know how many points can I claim against the Employment category?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi All,
> Overall, I have an IT experience of 13 Yrs 4 months. Out of which 2 Yrs 1 month is in Australia and the rest 11 Yrs 3 months in India.
> ACS has considered my employment after Nov 2008. All my experience before Nov 2008 was in India.
> In the above context, can any one please let me know how many points can I claim against the Employment category?




Given that ACS considered all emp after nov 2008 and assuming you got no gap in between till now, You should be able to claim 15 points that is more than 8+ exp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Given that ACS considered all emp after nov 2008 and assuming you got no gap in between till now, You should be able to claim 15 points that is more than 8+ exp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't have any major gaps but there is a gap of 10 days between previous and current company. Should this be a matter?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> I didn't have any major gaps but there is a gap of 10 days between previous and current company. Should this be a matter?




10 days gap is fine, it still brings your collective exp to more than 8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> 10 days gap is fine, it still brings your collective exp to more than 8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SHUBHAMC (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my assessment response today i.e. 8 May 2018 for 261313 code. I applied for the assessment on 23 March 2018.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

SHUBHAMC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment response today i.e. 8 May 2018 for 261313 code. I applied for the assessment on 23 March 2018.


congrats and good luck for next steps..


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

SHUBHAMC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment response today i.e. 8 May 2018 for 261313 code. I applied for the assessment on 23 March 2018.




Great news, wish you all the best for your eoi and invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

SHUBHAMC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment response today i.e. 8 May 2018 for 261313 code. I applied for the assessment on 23 March 2018.




Congratulations!!!
I applied on 27th March. Guess, I will also get by next week... 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

SHUBHAMC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment response today i.e. 8 May 2018 for 261313 code. I applied for the assessment on 23 March 2018.


Congrats! I applied on 21 Mar, hoping it to arrive sooner. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHUBHAMC (Dec 26, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I applied on 27th March. Guess, I will also get by next week... 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you will get it by this weekend hopefully.

Congratulations on scoring 90 in PTE, anything special you did?

I still have to give my PTE exam.

Any tips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

SHUBHAMC said:


> Yes you will get it by this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With respect to pte just religiously stick to e2Language and practice using their videos. I used a base package and it was really worth it my first attempt I got 79 overall but 77 in listening, second attempt 81 but 78 in listening finally third attempt hit 90 in rest and 86 in listening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experience.

Cheers



santhoshpkumar said:


> With respect to pte just religiously stick to e2Language and practice using their videos. I used a base package and it was really worth it my first attempt I got 79 overall but 77 in listening, second attempt 81 but 78 in listening finally third attempt hit 90 in rest and 86 in listening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

sdpkm said:


> Congrats! I applied on 21 Mar, hoping it to arrive sooner.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Please help me to understand what is the criteria to get ACS result? Like ACS filed on 21st Mar did not get ACS and one who files later got the result?

Just wanted to know what can be the reasons. I filed my ACS on 26th Mar'18


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Asian25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It all depends on the assessor, some do a better quick job than others. My wife and I applied for ACS one day apart and she got results one week before, given mine was submitted one day before her. The assessors were different. It all depends on your lucky star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest if 70 points for 189 is enough. Below are my points breakdown -
10 - English
5 - Partner Skill
55 - ACS

Regards


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Asian25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest if 70 points for 189 is enough. Below are my points breakdown -
> 10 - English
> ...


55 points for ACS? What do you mean?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Asian25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest if 70 points for 189 is enough. Below are my points breakdown -
> 10 - English
> ...




Seems like you added the rest of the stuff as acs lolz. Ensure you got your points rightly calculated. Having said that 70 is your overall score, it all depends on the occupation category. Refer to myimmitracker to get some insights on your odds. No one here can say anything in guarantee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey guys what does Stage 1, Stage 2, 3 , 4 etc means for ACS? I see that a lot on immitracker?

What is my stage? Please look at my signature..


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Hey guys what does Stage 1, Stage 2, 3 , 4 etc means for ACS? I see that a lot on immitracker?
> 
> What is my stage? Please look at my signature..




I don’t know about stages as 1 2 3 4, but usually it is ‘submitted’ then goes to ‘co’ then to ‘assessor’ and then finalised state. Never realised they call then stage by number . Co stage will contact if any doc incorrect or needed else usually directly goes to assessor. Submitted to co 1-2 days, CO to assessor 1-2 days based on all the right doc, then currently takes average 7 weeks for final report as per current trend. While the acs status’s says 10-12 week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Hey guys what does Stage 1, Stage 2, 3 , 4 etc means for ACS? I see that a lot on immitracker?
> 
> What is my stage? Please look at my signature..


You could expect result around mid june.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, how it is possible to merge all the docs(offer letter,payslips, declaration,exp certificate,etc ) into one pdf file of size 3 MB maintaining doc quality suitable enough to be readable. M not able to achieve it. Suggest some solutions.

TIA.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

arnolds said:


> Hi guys, how it is possible to merge all the docs(offer letter,payslips, declaration,exp certificate,etc ) into one pdf file of size 3 MB maintaining doc quality suitable enough to be readable. M not able to achieve it. Suggest some solutions.
> 
> TIA.


Google pdf merge 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

santhoshpkumar said:


> It all depends on the assessor, some do a better quick job than others. My wife and I applied for ACS one day apart and she got results one week before, given mine was submitted one day before her. The assessors were different. It all depends on your lucky star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's bit weird, still havent heard anything. Also dropped them an enquiry mail 2 days back but no response, usually they respond quickly. Let's see. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Got positive result, 261313 (Software Engineer) - My Btech in EEE was assessed as major in computing, though reduced 4 years in exp. Is that acceptable? I thought for major's reduction is only 2 years or so. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

sdpkm said:


> Got positive result, 261313 (Software Engineer) - My Btech in EEE was assessed as major in computing, though reduced 4 years in exp. Is that acceptable? I thought for major's reduction is only 2 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


From which university you have done your Btech EEE


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

kokilas512 said:


> sdpkm said:
> 
> 
> > Got positive result, 261313 (Software Engineer) - My Btech in EEE was assessed as major in computing, though reduced 4 years in exp. Is that acceptable? I thought for major's reduction is only 2 years or so.
> ...


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

kokilas512 said:


> From which university you have done your Btech EEE


It's a state univ in southern part of kerala called CUSAT.

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

kdabbara said:


> kokilas512 said:
> 
> 
> > Even mine was deducted 2 yrs though they considered my Btech E&I as Major in computing. I am not sure why 4 yrs but going for a review might delay the things further. Already timelines for assessment have been 7 weeks minimum.
> ...


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi, 

I had applied for ACS on 1st March 2018, I got response asking to change to RPL on 23rd April 2018.
I have submitted RPL form today. When can I expect assessment result?

Thanks.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 1st March 2018, I got response asking to change to RPL on 23rd April 2018.
> I have submitted RPL form today. When can I expect assessment result?
> ...




Timeline is close to 8-10 weeks, as per latest trends. Will let others confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 1st March 2018, I got response asking to change to RPL on 23rd April 2018.
> I have submitted RPL form today. When can I expect assessment result?
> ...


Minimum 7 weeks as per current estimates


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Timeline is close to 8-10 weeks, as per latest trends. Will let others confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. But how come another 8-10 weeks.

I thought total time per candidate application is 8-10 weeks. Are we sure....

I am not sure anyone had similar experience in this group - changing to RPL.

thanks


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Thanks for the response. But how come another 8-10 weeks.
> 
> I thought total time per candidate application is 8-10 weeks. Are we sure....
> 
> ...


Your case is a little different but i think it would take more weeks now. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Thanks for the response. But how come another 8-10 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could be wrong, I imagined this would be termed a new entry for RPL, that means a different person would access it, which goes back to the queue. So in general 7 weeks average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I could be wrong, I imagined this would be termed a new entry for RPL, that means a different person would access it, which goes back to the queue. So in general 7 weeks average.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it goes to the same assessor. The assessor has sent email from his/her email ID, not a generic email ID. They have asked me to send the report as an attachment to the same email ID.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

chand_y said:


> I think it goes to the same assessor. The assessor has sent email from his/her email ID, not a generic email ID. They have asked me to send the report as an attachment to the same email ID.




Cool, so no I don’t have an estimate on it. Hope someone can help with the right info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

*Information required about ACS criteria*



santhoshpkumar said:


> It all depends on the assessor, some do a better quick job than others. My wife and I applied for ACS one day apart and she got results one week before, given mine was submitted one day before her. The assessors were different. It all depends on your lucky star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a query with regards ACS assessment.

My Education qualification is BE Comp Sci.

Initially, I was worked in India as a Software Engineer for 2 years. 
Next 2.5 years I have worked in Australia with the same job. 
Then again I moved back to India and working for the last 2.5 years.
Still, I am working with the same organisation.

My question how many points will I get if I applied for ACS?

I am sure I will get 5 points for Australian work experience.

Will I get another 5 points for Indian work experience?

Because if I spend my whole career in India I would have earned 5-year experience (10 points) after 2-year deduction. But with the current scenario, I will get only 5 points in total even though I worked in Australia for 2.5 years.
Can someone please explain?

Thanks


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> I have a query with regards ACS assessment.
> 
> My Education qualification is BE Comp Sci.
> 
> ...


Time claimed can be from both experience in Australia and from overseas, however are counted separately. You can claim 3 years from overseas experience and 1 year in Australia to give you 10 points (5+5), but you cannot combine 2 years overseas and 1 year Australia to get you 3 years.

So your case 7 years of which 5 is overseas and 2.5 is Aus, so you should be able to claim for both. Only catch is of 5 years if they take of 2 years for skill match rest should come to more than 3+ so in that case yes you should be able to claim 
5+5


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

HI all, i just submitted my ACS doc file...in it some pages of Offer letter and pay compensation revision pages were not visible when enlarged.... i hope ACs will not reject my application...any suggestions....


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

arnolds said:


> HI all, i just submitted my ACS doc file...in it some pages of Offer letter and pay compensation revision pages were not visible when enlarged.... i hope ACs will not reject my application...any suggestions....


They are not going to check it as these docs are not what ACS ask for. I hope you submitted clear copies of what they ask.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> They are not going to check it as these docs are not what ACS ask for. I hope you submitted clear copies of what they ask.


I think it will only help build a stronger case especially if you have multiple jobs.


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Cool, so no I don’t have an estimate on it. Hope someone can help with the right info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 

I have got my assessment today. Thanks.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got my assessment today. Thanks.


awesome, good luck on your EOI submit


----------



## CKC (Apr 3, 2018)

sdpkm said:


> Mine has moved to assessor as well, though still showing 10-12 weeks for overall process. I did submit mine on 21st March so probably mid May is earliest when I think it will take me to.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


. Did you receive your outcome? I submitted my docs on March 23, awaiting my outcome too.


----------



## CKC (Apr 3, 2018)

chand_y said:


> santhoshpkumar said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, so no I don’t have an estimate on it. Hope someone can help with the right info.
> ...


 hi there, many congratulations on your assessment. Please could you let me know when did you apply for your skills assessment with ACS?


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

CKC said:


> hi there, many congratulations on your assessment. Please could you let me know when did you apply for your skills assessment with ACS?


Hi, thank you.
I had applied on 1st March. Assessor had suggested to change the application to RPL 3 weeks ago. I have sent the RPL report 5 days back and got the assessment today.

Thanks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Hi, thank you.
> I had applied on 1st March. Assessor had suggested to change the application to RPL 3 weeks ago. I have sent the RPL report 5 days back and got the assessment today.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats, so it took 11 weeks for you. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

*Got ACS results today.*

Hi All,
I got the assessment results today as I had calculated. It took exactly 7 weeks. I had submitted on 27/3/2018.

regards,
Anoop R. S.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> I got the assessment results today as I had calculated. It took exactly 7 weeks. I had submitted on 27/3/2018.
> 
> regards,
> Anoop R. S.


Congrats and all the best

Thanks for the update, so that gives us some clue , of how the ACS is progressing


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> I got the assessment results today as I had calculated. It took exactly 7 weeks. I had submitted on 27/3/2018.
> 
> regards,
> Anoop R. S.


Anoop, normal or RPL application? I submitted my wife's RPL on 30th Mar, still counting days  

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Anoop, normal or RPL application? I submitted my wife's RPL on 30th Mar, still counting days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I submitted normal application. What is RPL?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> I submitted normal application. What is RPL?


ACS - Recognition of prior learning (RPL) application type. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajay Gowtham (May 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am having two years of work experience as Quality assurance engineer. Am I eligible to apply for ACS.. for Subclass-190?
My educational background: MCA (Master of Computer applications) BCA(Bachelor of Computer applications)
Total work experience: 2


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

I have received +ve ACS assessment today. Applied on 31st March 2018 as a Normal application.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Ajay Gowtham said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am having two years of work experience as Quality assurance engineer. Am I eligible to apply for ACS.. for Subclass-190?
> My educational background: MCA (Master of Computer applications) BCA(Bachelor of Computer applications)
> Total work experience: 2


Absolutely, both your Bachelors and Masters degrees are ICT major. You need at least 2 years of work experience within the last 10 years to achieve a +ve assessment, but that would mean 0 points for experience while you file EOI.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

tsubhashini said:


> I have received +ve ACS assessment today. Applied on 31st March 2018 as a Normal application.


Congratulations, so looking at the trend if you file a ACS skill assessment application the timeline is 7 weeks, if RPL application type then 10-12 weeks.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Congratulations, so looking at the trend if you file a ACS skill assessment application the timeline is 7 weeks, if RPL application type then 10-12 weeks.


BTW, My complete experience is considered not even a day is reduced. I am under impression that initial 2 years will not be considered in experience so.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Hello All,
Received positive ACS result with RPL today. Applied on 27th March.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hello World,

Received a +ve assessment (Anzsco: 261313) on my Wife's RPL application. We submitted the ACS application on 30-Mar-18. Cheers!


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown

Age: 30
Education:15
PTE: 20
Exp:0
189 visa: 65 points
190 visa (NSW): 65+5=70 points.

Any idea, how much time it will take to get an invite from NSW.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown
> 
> ...


7 weeks minimum as per current timelines


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown
> 
> ...


I think it will be difficult to get invited with 65+5 points especially with 0 points in experience.


----------



## CKC (Apr 3, 2018)

chand_y said:


> CKC said:
> 
> 
> > hi there, many congratulations on your assessment. Please could you let me know when did you apply for your skills assessment with ACS?
> ...


Hi there,

Even my assessor has now suggested to change the application to RPL. I have a few queries:-
1. Will you be in a position to share with me a sample project report document?
2. Are we also required to submit actual project related documents?
3. Does ACS call up other people associated with the project to validate the information?
4. Do you recommend any do’s & donts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Received ACS +ve assessment today. Applied in 3rd week of April.


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

hi everyone!

My occupation is SW Engineer.

i am arranging my docs for ACS. expecting to complete in couple of weeks (say around 22 June). 

Should i go ahead and apply for ACS around 22 June or wait for new policy? Are we expecting any change regarding SW Eng occupation from July?

Thanks.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, i have applied for ACS on 11/5/18 . still it is with assessor. Any info on how much time they take to send the result? TIA.


----------



## JBG (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello guys 

I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment but i am little bit confused. I have done BCA (graduation) from MCRPV (MakhanLal chaturvedi University) in 2009 and got job offer in 2010. While doing job i did Msc(CS) in 2011 so I have 2 questions 

1. Will BCA count as major degree or I show my MSc (CS) as well?
2. If both degree assessed as major then from which year my experience will count ?
3. If I dont submit my Msc and if they assessed BCA as minor will they deduct 5 year ?

Do you think I should take a risk to only submit BCA or both please comment


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

JBG said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS skill assessment but i am little bit confused. I have done BCA (graduation) from MCRPV (MakhanLal chaturvedi University) in 2009 and got job offer in 2010. While doing job i did Msc(CS) in 2011 so I have 2 questions
> 
> ...


BCA will be count as major degree and usually they deduct 2 years of experience , in your case your experience will be count from 2012 onwards....


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

*ACS Assessment July 2018 Processing Time ??*

Hi everyone,

Is here anyone who have applied for ACS assessment in july 2018 and got results ?? I want to know how much time ACS is taking nowadays for processing application.. 

I have applied on 9th july 2018, how much time should I expect till outcome ??

Thanks

My occupation: 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer)
Age: 30 points
Edu: 15 points
PTE: 10 points
Experience: 5 Points
Total 60 Points


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is here anyone who have applied for ACS assessment in july 2018 and got results ?? I want to know how much time ACS is taking nowadays for processing application..
> 
> ...


Hi, it might take upto 2 months around. And also to let you know that the required points have now been increased from 60 to 65 just incase if you are not aware.


----------



## mbmunshi (Jun 19, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi, it might take upto 2 months around. And also to let you know that the required points have now been increased from 60 to 65 just incase if you are not aware.


Hi I have applied on 19th July. Did you get your assessment ?


----------



## mbmunshi (Jun 19, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is here anyone who have applied for ACS assessment in july 2018 and got results ?? I want to know how much time ACS is taking nowadays for processing application..
> 
> ...


Hi there I too have applied in July, on July 19, have you got your assessment results?


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all , i have been assessed as positive for 261313 Software engineer by ACS, but for same set of docs i have assessed as negative for 261112 system analyst. Shall i contest the result outcome??

Any suggestions.pls.TIA.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

My wifes acs was done last year as a role of system engineer and was positive outcome. Later this year she got promotion but is in the same company. I have filed my acs and awaiting for eoi invite with 75 points. Do i have to do my wifes acs again? Needs inputs quickly.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

The job code is 261313 with same roles and responsibilities now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wifes acs was done last year as a role of system engineer and was positive outcome. Later this year she got promotion but is in the same company. I have filed my acs and awaiting for eoi invite with 75 points. Do i have to do my wifes acs again? Needs inputs quickly.


If you want to be safe , then you should get her reassessed 
If you are a bit adventurous, and can get a reference letter from the company that there has been no change in her RnR after the promotion, you need not get her reassessed 
But let’s be clear, it has to be a reference letter and not a SD

Cheers


----------

